
Ask HN: Is Bloch's Effective Java Still Current? - somethingsimple
Or are there better books with the same kind of information?
======
leksak
Yes, most of the material is still very much applicable. Essentially it boils
down to a collection of really good collections that makes your Java code more
maintainable.

------
thehoneybadger
I think it is still current, and is a decent read. Like, you should know these
things, but not necessarily adhere to them. I spent a decade believing in OOP.
Lately, my thoughts have changed. Unless you really need to track non-global
state, or need a namespace in a language that doesn't have namespaces, I don't
think you need to go down the OOP route as far as Mr. Bloch advocates.
Sometimes a simple function just gets the job done, clearly and effectively.

